# Business review for acmetools.com! Amazing, customer service is outstanding!



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

I too had an awesome experience with Acme Tools. I had my eye on a Supermax 19-38 drum sander for several months and had communicated with Supermax's marketing director about when the 19-38 would be on special with either a sale or extras thrown in. She turned me on to Acme Tools and said that Acme would be having a 10% off sale in November. All this occured back in October. So Novermeber rolls around and on the 3rd, I contact Acme Tools to make my purchase. The sales rep gave me the bad news that The 10% off sale was back in OCTOBER and had since expired. I told him my sob story that Supermax informed me that the sale would be in November. He put me on hold for 30 secs and came back and said that since Supermax told me the sale would be in November, they would honor the 10% off. Thats $140 in my favor! I thanked him profusely and a week later I was setting up my new Drum Sander. 
Because I had such a great experience with Acme tools the first time, I thought Id try them again when Jet had their 50% off sale on parallel clamps. Ordered a total of 14 clamps from them and couldnt be happier. So if all things are equal, ie PRICE dont hesitate to order from ACME. They are first rate in my book.


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

I also got my Supermax 18/36 sander from them. I have bought tools from them for at least 20 years, and have had the times when the manufacturer would leave out parts, broken parts ect. They have always gone the extra mile to make things right, they are very competitive on there prices. They know tools, if you have questions they will get you an answer.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

They are awesome…..knowledgable customer service in a sea of big box store idiots!!!
Mike


----------



## descolada (Jun 23, 2013)

I've never had to deal with their customer service, but I've ordered a few big items from them (laguna table saw and nova dvr lathe) and the free (and surprisingly quick) shipping is very nice. In addition to the free shipping the lathe was $500 less than anyone else was selling it for. If I hadn't already had a good experience with them on the table saw and a few smaller orderes I would have questioned the deal.


----------



## pwgphoto (May 1, 2012)

I will agree with the great CS at Acme Tools. I ordered 6 Jet Clamps during the Black Friday Sale. I had forgot to add the credit card security # to the internet order, but it went through anyway. I was worried that once they seen no code #, they would cancel the order. I call, got someone right away. She said that it shouldn't be a problem, but took my name and # and called me back later to tell me everything was fine.

Then I got the invoice for the order and there were multiple back ordered clamps on it and the price on the invoice was more than it should have been. I called again and they were great. Told me about the clamps being shipped directly from Jet and if I wanted to cancel, no problem. I didn't cause it was a great clamp deal and I could wait. They also told me not to worry about the amount, it was just a hold and it did clear up, to the right amount.

My final two Jet 12" clamps arrived today and Acme has a new long term customer.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Based on the logo, I wonder if ACME is a reincarnation of The Tool Crib of the North. They were the most awesome catalog tool seller 15 years ago. The were bought by Amazon,and that's how Amazon first got into tools, which was one of their first product offerings beyond books and music.

Anybody else remember Tool Crib?


----------



## pwgphoto (May 1, 2012)

I will also add that if Acme Tools was good enough for Wile E. Coyote to get all his anvils and other materials, to try and catch the Road Runner, they are good enough for me. After all, he was a Super Genius.


----------



## quartrsawn (Aug 8, 2009)

They are Tool Crib ! They came back about 2 years ago after a 10 year deal with Amazon ended. Great tool company, great prices and free shipping over $200. Bought many tools from them.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Great to hear, might haver to give them a try.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, will have to check them out.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I bought my first DeWalt planer from Tool Crib. At the time, they were the lowest price around and it qualified for free delivery. When the planer arrived, it looked like it had fallen off the UPS truck several times in transit. I called them up and they shipped me a second unit which arrived perfectly and I am still using it to this day : )
They never questioned my claim nor asked for the damaged one to be returned…not even a photo of it !
If Tool Crib is now Acme, then I wouldn't hesitate to give them a chance to prove themselves once again.


----------

